# Afraid to ask this......



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

but I was out on the LMR today and came across a snake every bit of 4-5 feet long sitting on a log. Picture below doesn't do it justice...she was a biggy. Anyhow, I have never been too concerned about snakes, figured most were little and none are poisonous around here, but sitting eye to eye in my kayak with a big one like I did today was a bit spooky!  

Anyone had any similiar encounters around here in any of the rivers? (Not sure that I want to know 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=26364&cat=500


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks like just a big black snake. Harmless, but they all give me the creeps! lol


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like a big brown water snake that just ate. They won't hurt you.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I am a expert in this field. I own an a education business and we specialize in reptiles. The pic is far away but could be one of two things a black rat snake or northern water snake. They are perfectly harmless and are quick to get out of the way. There are no vemonous snakes in this part of the state. Ronnie

Crocodile Haven
www.crocodilehaven.com


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

northern water snake


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

crocodile,
there are two poisonous snakes in this part of SW Ohio..one is almost never seen and that is the timber rattler the other is the copperhead...and there is plenty of them on the lmr


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

There are no vemonous snakes in this part of the state. Ronnie

DO WHAT?


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

I do know there are copperheads arond here that are venomous.... Only seen one in my life but like most snakes they are scared of people... I did have an encounter this past year walkin the cree where a Black Snake wrapped around my leg which freaked me out a lil bit but when I shook my leg he took off so no harm done.... Still gave me the chills when it happened lol....


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

OMG! ..... a .357 Magnum can be had for about $300!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> OMG! ..... a .357 Magnum can be had for about $300!



Yes true dat Dink, BUT..... it's the $15 box of shells that you REALLY need!  (or if you prefer the $7 box of CCI .38/.357 shot shells!)


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

We used to catch these as kids on the Cuyahoga River. Leave them alone, they bite if you try to catch them. They also let out a foul smell when captured.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

The closest park that there have been sightings of copperhead is around Paint Creek. The Timber rattlesnake is endangered in the state. The closest county they have been seen in is Adams county and has only been seen there three times in the last ten years. Let me correct myself when I saw THIS AREA I am talking about Clermont county. That is were I live. I have done work with ODNR and know for a fact there is no venomus snakes in this county. Ronnie


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

bigjohn513 said:


> There are no vemonous snakes in this part of the state. Ronnie
> 
> DO WHAT?


OK, I know very little about snakes so......is there a difference between Poisonous and Venomous, or are those words just used interchangeably? There are copperheads in Ohio?! I didn't know that.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Most of the time people use them interchangeably, but there is a difference. 

Venom is usually actively passed from one animal to another(IE: Snakebite, Spider bite, Bee Sting) Poison is usually passed inactively(IE: Poison Dart Frog, Cane Toad) meaning you would have to touch/eat the animal to be poisoned. Speaking of poison I had a nasty spider bite on my foot last week, got red and swollen and you could actually SEE the injection from the spider.

As far as Copperheads in Ohio, there sure are. 9 times out of 10 you wont see them though. As they are very well camouflaged and they usually don't make their presence known unless stepped on or stepping to close.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I've seen snakes myself but also, gotta watch out for big spiders. Once, while wading, I was going to grab a branch for extra support when I noticed a black spider about the size of a half-dollar, right where I was going to place my hand.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

itsbrad said:


> Most of the time people use them interchangeably, but there is a difference.
> 
> Venom is usually actively passed from one animal to another(IE: Snakebite, Spider bite, Bee Sting) Poison is usually passed inactively(IE: Poison Dart Frog, Cane Toad) meaning you would have to touch/eat the animal to be poisoned. Speaking of poison I had a nasty spider bite on my foot last week, got red and swollen and you could actually SEE the injection from the spider.
> 
> As far as Copperheads in Ohio, there sure are. 9 times out of 10 you wont see them though. As they are very well camouflaged and they usually don't make their presence known unless stepped on or stepping to close.


thanks for the info....I live in Greene County and fish the surrounding rivers in my kayak. Like I said in my original post, I always knew there were snakes around, just never realized how big until yesterday. I know I am not going to die, or be attacked by one of these, and that most are harmless....but they creep me out at that size!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

You should never really worry about snakes in Ohio. You have a very minimal chance of running into a venomous snake. Most snakes will just slither away if they encounter you. The only real way you will get struck at is if your dumb enough to try to catch one and you corner it. If thats the case then you deserve it. 

Jake


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Ironically I just had a guy in here that was running his dogs in Adams Co. last fall before the upland opener and his setter got bit on the paw. He saw the snake and it was a copper head, he took the dog to the vet and his vet said yep that is a copper head bite for sure. I have seen more snakes this year that years past so far but all just northern water snakes. A good sign for the river imo. I did have one cruise right across my boots and scared the crap out of me. I must have jumped about eight feet and had that chill with me the rest of the day. Every time I saw anything that looked like a snake I got the chills S


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Snakes try to stay out of your. Humans are big and we look like preditors. ITSBRAD impressive most people don't know the difference. Just respect the animals. By the way SNAKES AND CROCS RULE. Ronnie

Crocodile Haven
www.crocodilehaven.com


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Well I was big into Herpatology for awhile. Had maybe 12 snakes at one point in time  So yes Ive been bitten, coiled(arm, neck once) and pooped on by snakes and lizards(Leopard geckos, nile monitor, blue tongued skink) I have a fair share of knowledge


----------



## Zfishman (Aug 29, 2006)

We have the pygmy, or massasauga rattlesnake in the Spring Valley area of Greene County. Their primary habitat is around the Spring Valley Wildlife. They are rarely seen, because they are very shy. Although venemous, their venom is weaker than other rattlers and their bite is not likely to be fatal. More information is available on them at: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/resources/wildnotes/pub374.htm


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I was waiting to see if anyone mentioned the massasauga rattlers around here. Back in school we helped catch some for my field biology class where we took blood samples for the dept. of the interior to be genetically compared to the northern populations that are more substantial. There just are not many teachers like the one I had back then. Try a extra credit opportunity like that today and you are likely to get sued. Heck, we even brought them into class. The LMR watershed is an isolated pocket of them with Spring Valley being the most concentrated. They are also found in the Beavercreek wetlands as well as WPAFB. We caught all of ours at SpringValley. They look like mini-rattlesnakes and are normally non-lethal. I love to tell the pheasant hunters out there all about them when they are sloshing through the swamps in early November. They never believe me


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

More than likely a very big Northern Water Snake. The LMR is loaded with them. They have a short fuse when cornered but all most always flee before they fight in open spaces like a river or pond. Best advise is to just leave the guys alone, he's just out catching some rays enjoying the river just like you are  From the picture it looks like he's trying to digest a large meal!

Copperheads are fairly common throughout southern ohio, but rarely seen as a poster above me said. I think timber rattlers are threatened and massasauga rattlers are endangered. Timbers may be endangered as well. Regardless the 3 snakes that are in Ohio that are dangerous to people will only bite you if you provoke them just leave'em alone and you'll be fine.

Personally I'm a huge fan of reptiles and love running accross them when I'm out fishing. 

Last, but not least, great picture thanks for sharing


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I am new to this message board and have enjoyed reading all the different opinions and experiences everyone had to offer, thanks!

After reading all of this, I can't determine if I am better informed for my next kayak trip into the river, or if I'll be more spooked the next time my lure gets snagged in some brush!


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I have seen Timber rattlesnakes on the border of Indiana/Ohio in Harrison. Taking a leak and realizing you are doing it on several hatchlings is possible the most unnerving experience I have ever had.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have had a rattle snake inform me before that I was a little too close for comfort. I was out in California fish around a lake when I heard the rattle start going. That was all it took for me to fish a new section of the lake.

Jake


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

CasualFisherman said:


> There just are not many teachers like the one I had back then. Try a extra credit opportunity like that today and you are likely to get sued.


My biology teacher from high school took us there and had us search for some. That was the probably the best field trip I had ever been on. Even tricked us into trying some memory root too. Once you try it, you'll never forget it. Believe me. I couldn't even eat my lunch after that learning experience. Yep, he would get sued out the ying yang for a stunt like that now.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Just saw his tail as he slithered away, but I'm pretty sure I saw some kind of lizard in the grass along the LMR in the Fosters area...in fact I saw two of them. Anybody know what the heck that was?

teeray


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I love snakes, but my fiance is deathly afraid of them... funny, she can spot them a mile away too. We will be on a hike and she will jsut start screaming, and it will take me a minute before I even see the thing. That is a nice-sized snake, i would love to see that thing. 

Once had a close encounter with a Diamond back out in New Mexico. I was backpacking in the mountains, trail leader for the day and one rolled off it's rock ledge onto the path right in front of me and started rattling, scared the bejesus outta me!!!! Very narrow trail, cliff going up to the left, steep slope going down to the right, needless to say I made it to the end of the line in three swift steps!!! Of course, once the initial fear subsided, I was right back up to the front watching the thing slurk off the trail!


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

The massasauga and timbers are extremely endangered in Ohio. They also carry heavy fines and jail time if found out they are killed or individuals have the skins. We are working on the re-introduction of the massasauga's into Ohio. Ronnie

Crocodile Haven
www.crocodilehaven.com


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Caught this one a couple of days ago....was in my neighbor's dryer vent. Young one...4 footer that just shed...they get darker as they get older. This one is pretty frisky...let the kids watch it as it downed 4 mice....destined for my front mulch beds to remove the hundreds of voles that seem to be teaming in there....

spiff


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I would defintely let the snake. Four years ago odnr passed a law which states that we could not own native wildlife. Ronnie


----------

